# ViP211 - L5.61 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

110W

```
PID=08B4h
 DownloadID: 3PAC (00/00)
 Upgrading FW [2]:
 L561:'L100'-'L560','X100'-'X560','XAB1'-'XAB1'
 L561:'L100'-'L560','X100'-'X560','XAB1'-'XAB1'
 New FW: 'L561'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
 '1[0-2]1[C-D0-3]' & 'RA[CDFGJKMPRTV-Z2-46-9].': {ViP211} [2]  R0041625264-R0081786675
 '1[0-2]3[0-3]-3]' & 'RA[CDFGJKMPRTV-Z2-46-9].': {ViP211} [2]  R0041625264-R0081786675

PID=08B0h
 DownloadID: 3QAC (00/00)
 Upgrading FW [2]:
 L561:'L040'-'L560','X040'-'X560','XAB1'-'XAB1'
 L561:'L040'-'L560','X040'-'X560','XAB1'-'XAB1'
 New FW: 'L561'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
 '1[0-2]1[C-D0-3]' & 'RA[CDFGJKMPRTV-Z2-46-9].': {ViP211} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
 '1[0-2]3[0-3]-3]' & 'RA[CDFGJKMPRTV-Z2-46-9].': {ViP211} [2]  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I missed this one. Dish has it on their chart as being released 6/14/10 which is before the previous version. My guess is that L561 should be 9/14.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I noticed the new colors for favorites 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

Jim5506 said:


> I noticed the new colors for favorites 2-3 weeks ago.


Is that all this contained? 'coz I noticed the new colors and thought, "The eyes are always the first to go"


----------

